# a cam across this...



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

*READ THIS FIRST!!!! the picture is taken on the road and contains swearing in it, if the mods say this is not good i say delete it, i dont want to offend anyone.. really*

DONT WATCH IF YOU DONT LIKE SWEARING!!!

if this is wrong i can understand if so delete it.

dont click if you hate swears!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/270721...f0e1c42db_b.jpg


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 28, 2008)

Holy... Im so insulted!!!!!! Just kidding, lol. That is HILARIUS! Does, you know, mean somthing ELSE in german?  If it doesent, then why the heck would it be on the back of a bus forheavens sakes?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 28, 2008)

it is german.


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 28, 2008)

i was just in Italy for a couple weeks and saw a company called the Multias* Company.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2008)

So uhh, what is the meaning of that name anyway? I mean, don't tell me what it means in English. Tell me what it means in German.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I just did a little research and found that it's the founder's last name. Tell him never to go any place that speaks English, PLEASE!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 29, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Well, I just did a little research and found that it's the founder's last name. Tell him never to go any place that speaks English, PLEASE!!


It would be like "Hello, my name is mister ###### and this is my wife mises ######. All 3 of my sons and I, run the grand and famus company of ###### inc.  "


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

Priceless


----------

